# I don't know what to do...



## sharpguy88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi i've been married for about 2 years and we have a 10 month old baby girl... i used to love my wife, although i'm not sure of it right now.

my wife has these moments where she gets mad from the most random thing. when that happens she swears at the baby and shouts at it... shouts at me too and hits me.... i rarely ever hit her back... but it really injures my pride... i never had the audacity to file a divorce, although i always suggest it.

when that happens she some how breaks and cries... then returns to her normal self again. This almost happens once every 2 weeks.

before marriage i didn't even know the feeling of depression , but know i experience it every other week... hell, i even thought of suicide on multiple occasions... what should i do?

if i forgive her the cycle will repeat itself again and again.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Once every two weeks is not the end of the earth surely you can live with it. I dont think you should mention divorce that exacerbates matters. There is too much threatening going on. She is sorry afterwards so she realises it. Are you scared she will hit the baby as well. Many posters on here have much worse problems. It shouldnt cause you depression or not to love your wife unless there are other things you dont mention.


----------



## sharpguy88 (Dec 14, 2011)

she already hit the baby a couple of times although not that hard.

i think she has a brief case of bipolar disorder... and when she goes through a manic or depressive episode it causes me too much stress. You're right i think mentioning divorce is undesirable, but if i don't she'll continue bullying me all the way to the next day... i really tried all other ways and none worked.

i guess we have to give a psychiatrist a visit, although it's really a taboo here in our country. Thanks for answering


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

sharpguy88 said:


> she already hit the baby a couple of times although not that hard.
> 
> i think she has a brief case of bipolar disorder... and when she goes through a manic or depressive episode it causes me too much stress. You're right i think mentioning divorce is undesirable, but if i don't she'll continue bullying me all the way to the next day... i really tried all other ways and none worked.
> 
> i guess we have to give a psychiatrist a visit, although it's really a taboo here in our country. Thanks for answering


She has already hit the baby? Was that any indicator to her that she needed help. It sounds like she is overwhelmed with being a mother. She may have had problems before but never reached the critical stress level for those problems to be manifested. She now has a new baby that may be difficult to deal with. 

She needs help. Go to a psychiatrist ASAP. Who cares if it is taboo or not. The safety of your family could be at stake here.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

In the main general site you would get more replies.
It doesnt sound right that until you mention divorce she goes on and that magic word cures all till the next time. I wonder which country this is. If she is really ill and you dont seem to be sure then you will need a doctor. If not then I suggest you punish her.
Can you say a bit more about her. Does she work. Does she have any life outside the house. Does she have friends or family. How does she get on with them. Is it only with you that she has this.
I notice my post has come up together with a MC. I wonder why one hardly ever sees them on posts.


----------



## sharpguy88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Brian i think you hit the spot...That's what i'll do.

Accept: She has a family, but no real friends she's always sentimental and doesn't like to involve herself with other people... That's why she likes to hangout with me the most. Yeah she's studying in college... although her stress isn't related to studying because she gets it even in holidays... i think it's the burden of being a mother.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Was she acting like this before the pregnancy and then before the birth of your baby?

She might very well have postpartum depersssion. Get het to go to a doctor with you so that the two of you can discuss this with the doc. YOu might be in a depression by now as well.

If you both get help with your depressions, handling this situation would be much easier. 

You wife could acutally end up hurting your baby. Do not let this go on any longer.

And stop telling her that you are getting a divorce. Do you really want to walk out an leave your child with your wife in her current situation.


----------

